# meat makes me sick



## vikki22

this is my fourth pregnancy and tottaly different from my other ones when i look smell and taste meat it makes me want to puke i dont know what to do i was wondering if anyone else has had this happened to them and by the way im 7 weeks and 1 days pregnant


----------



## cait

sounds like your baby is a vegetarian! ;)
not had this experience myself but there's a good chance the aversion will pass after first tri, in the meantime get your protein from eggs, cheese, pulses or whatever you can stomach x


----------



## smileygurl85

I can't stomach meat either. I'm also having serious aversion to eggs. I try to eat cheese, but the lactose is too much for me. I figured I could try legumes and/or nuts for protein but the fiber wreaked havoc on my stomach.

I'm hoping the nausea and food-aversions pass by 2nd tri. Then I'll go back to eating a 'healthy balanced diet'. Til then, I'll just eat whatever actually stays in my stomach... ;)


----------



## vikki22

yeah it does sound like my baby is a vegetarian lol i thought about that today and im almost into my second trimester 5 more days but yes right now im just eating what i can i use to love meat :( going to miss having tacos sucks alot but like my doctor told me your body will crave what you are missing and your body will let you know when you dont need something in your body aka meat so i got told to eat whatever i crave i really want fish and chips with tarter sauce sound good to anyone else? lol


----------



## amy19604

I was the same with my last pregnancy, every time i ate meat i would be halfway through chewing and all of a sudden i would just want to throw up, and have to spit it out. 
I also went right off cakes, chocolate etc which was really strange lol but just looking at them would make me feel funny, i just didn't fancy it at all.


----------



## Samie18

Ive been off meat pretty much since the begininng.The thought of what it is is what makes me sick even though its never bothered me before.

I now find myself picking out meat if its in the meals, strange really, wonder if i will go back to eating it again after the birth.... because if anything its only getting worse!


----------



## vikki22

i dont know what i can eat aside from meat ive tried looking up different mean plans for pregnant woman and cant find anything what are somethings you all have eaten


----------



## mamaduke

I've found a lot of my food aversions are more smell-based than taste-based. Like the smell of taco and burrito meat really turns my stomach, but yet, I can eat it just fine and keep it down. :-\


----------



## Jade_Kitten

i couldnt handle the look taste or smell of meat til just recently around 17 weeks


----------



## kimmie_kisses

I know how you feel. Lately all I've been able to eat is chicken, fish, and the occasional porkchop. I really hope I do ok this weekend since my oldest brother is having a birthday party for my nephew and is serving hot dogs and hamburgers. The two times I tried to eat a hamburger I got nauseated half way through. I do hope it passes.


----------



## future_numan

Mine is more smell and sight than taste of meat..
I made hubby's lunch the other day and the smell of the sandwich meat sent me running to the bathroom


----------



## MonkeyFeet

It's a smell thing for me as well. Specifically the smell of raw meat, it turns my stomach. The smell of raw eggs does the same. It's clearly my body reminding me these things would be bad for the baby...I know that though, I just want to cook dinner without feeling nauseous!


----------



## cupcake

i looove meat usually , but as a pregnant woman both pregnancies have been totally vegetarian, i cannot stomach meat at all, and its so weird for me cos as i said i usually love it, with DS1 i managed to eat some meat in the last few weeks of the ninth month, and DS2 in the last week of the 8th before then absolutely not, just make sure to keep up your iron from other foods


----------



## kmumtobe

Meat was about all I would eat in first tri, craved it bad! Pregnancy does weird things to you!


----------



## Anna B

I can eat it, but always throw it up.. didn't have this issue with the other 7 babies :)


----------



## Rachael300

Oh its the same for me , cant eat meat at all, havent got my blood test results back from my first hosp visit yet but im sure im lacking in iron!


----------



## vikki22

i hope it pass's too because i miss eating hamburgers


----------



## Amethyste

Me too !! Chicken is the worse and i don't enjoy bacon anymore !! I still manage to eat some kind of meat but i could def do without !


----------



## vikki22

im only able to really eat maple sausages even though it smells gross when i cook it and bacon im fine with i cant find anything online for pregnant woman to eat without meat in it do any of you have any advice or have a certain things that a woman whos pregnant can eat like a food list


----------



## you&me

I couldn't stomach the smell of meat/raw meat in my first two pregnancies...but this time around one of my cravings was chicken, more so crispy chicken skin :blush:


----------

